# Yupieee! Mein erster Alpencross! Tipps und Erfahrungen für's erste MAL!



## Skywalker99 (10. Juli 2006)

Hallo an Alle,

in diesem Fred möchte ich meine Erfahrungen an euch weitergeben. Ich könnte mir sehr gut vorstellen, dass dies für den einen oder anderen Erst-Alpen-Überquerer sehr hilfreich sein könnte. 

Vom 10.-17. Juni 2006 habe ich mir den seit fünf Jahren ersehnten Traum erfüllt und habe zusammen mit den Guides von trans-atlas.de meinen ersten ALPENCROSS von München bis zum Gardasee in 8 Etappen gemacht.

Bilder von diesem Abenteuer werden mich mein Leben lang begleiten. Freuden und auch Qualen, Ergeiz sowie Erschöpfung und vor allem diese unbeschreiblichen Glücksgefühle.

Unsere Strecke hatte 550 Km und 11800Hm.
Etappen:
1  München  Gmund/Tegernsee. Das bayrische Voralpenland zum Einrollen
2  Gmund  Mayrhofen. Durch die Valepp nach Tirol
3  Mayrhofen  Sterzing. Über den Schlegeisspeicher und das Pfitscherjoch
4  Sterzing  Meran.
5  Meran  Dimaro. Über das Rabbi-Joch
6  Dimaro  Tione. Über Madonna di Campiglio
7  Tione  Ledrosee.
8  Ledrosee  Gardasee  Rovereto. Über die berühmteste Bike Etappe der Welt - der Ponale - ans Ziel


Meine Vorbereitung:

Da bei uns im Oberfranken noch Schnee bis anfang April gelegen hat, war meine Vorbereitung bestimmt nicht optimal. Beim nächsten mal würde ich ohne zu überlegen intensiver vorbereiten. Bin in der Woche 3-4 Touren 30-65km mit 600-1000 Hm gefahren und hatte mein Camelbak Transalp mit 5-7Kg auf dem Rücken, was ohne zweifel die Basis für das Schaffen meines AC gelegt hat. Ich hatte PET Flaschen mit Wasser gefüllt und als Balast in den Rucksack gepackt. Ich würde mal sagen, dass meine Vorbereitung um die 500km auf dem Rad und um die 20 Stunden auf dem Home Trainer, auf dem ich sehr viel Trittfrequenz (also leichterer Gang und schnelleres Treten) trainiert habe und auch zeitweise im Stehen gefahren bin. Beim Fahren mit dem Rad habe ich mir absichtlich so viele Anstiege/Berge wie möglich eingeplant und versucht, diese komplett zu fahren. Aber mal absteigen und eine Verschnaufpause zu machen ist auch keine Schande.

Meine Gepäck-Packliste:

Camelbak Trans Alp 25+3 Liter

Fürs Fahren:
Zwei Trägerhosen 
Zwei Trikots
3 Paar Strümpfe
Buff Tuch
40x40 Stirnband
Helm
1 Paar Rad Handschuhe
Gore-Tex Regenhose und Regenjacke (haben wir nie gebraucht-Super Wetter)
Gore Bike Windstopper Jacke (Funktion II)
Nalini Arm und Beinlinge 
Ein Bermuda Short über die Radhose 


Für danach:
Zip Hose
Funtions Unterhemd Langarmig
Fleece Jacke
Latschen (unverzichtbar!)
Creme (Sonnen-, Feuchtigkeits,- und Gesäßcreme Sixtufit)
Sonnenbrille

Verpflegung:
6 Powerbar Riegel (wir haben unterwegs noch einpaar Riegel gekauft)
6 Powerbar Gel
Halbe Packung Powerbar Pulver zum Trinken

Schnick-Schnack:
Geld
Ausweis (wird beim Einchecken in Hotels verlangt und nicht an den Grenzen)
Handy
Kamera
Werkzeug 
Reserve Schlauch 2Stk wegen UST Reifen
Flickzeug, 
3 Speichen
Kettenöl
Pumpe
Zwei getränke Flaschen am Bike und HAC4 mit Brustgurt für Puls.


Das würde ich immer wieder beim nächsten AC wieder tun:

Mit dem Team von trans-atlas.de reisen. Super Guides, haben immer ein Auge auf einen Neuling im Gebirge wie mich gehabt. Nochmals Dankeschön.
Bin die ganze Tour nach meinen Pulswerten gefahren, dadurch keine überschöpfung die ich am nächten Tag hatte.
Powerbar oder ähnliche Produkte mitnehmen, hatte keinen einzigen Krampf während der ganzen Tour! 
Am 4. Tag habe ich mir von ganzen Herzen eine bessere Bike Hose gewünscht (Assos?).
Am Scalpel einen Schnellspanner anbringen, hat nur Vorteile und kaum mehr Gewicht.
Sonnen- und Gesäßcreme vom ersten Tag an benutzen! Sonst wird's schmerzhaft!

Das werde ich NIE mehr machen:

Reifen Hutchinson Spider war nichts für mein Gewicht von 68Kg, ist bei weichem Untergrund sehr schwammig geworden. 
Als Pedale hatte ich die EggBeater C, auch ein großer Fehler, man kommt sehr schlecht raus. 
Funtions U-Hosen, nur Gewicht, keine verbesserung der Sitzlage bei 6 Kg Rucksack.
Meine Kamera Reißverschluß-Tasche wegschmeissen und eine mit Klettverschluss besorgen. Während der Fahrt war es immer sehr schwierig die Kamera rechtzeitig wegzupacken. 
Meine Fleece Jacke war sehr sperrig, das nächste mal werde ich eine dünnere besorgen.
Rucksack Camelbak gegen Deuter oder Vaude austauschen. Vollgepackt ist er ziehmlich dick geworden, größere Belastung (Hebelwirkung).
Keine Reserveschlauch mitschleppen der nicht in eine Tubeless Felge passt!

Nochmals VIELEN DANK an das Team von trans-atlas.de die mich im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes durch die Alpen gebracht haben und auch  thof aus dem Forum der mich in meiner vorbereitung mit jede menge "PM`s" unterstützt hat.


----------



## öcsi (11. Juli 2006)

Glückwunsch!

Besonders die Kleinigkeit mit dem Schnellspanner am Sattel wird gerne übersehen und ist doch relativ wichtig.

Öcsi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Oswald (12. Juli 2006)

hi,

freut mich, dass es dir spass gemacht hat! uns hat es mindestens genauso getaugt  
es gibt übrigens auch nach dem 100sten alpencross noch sachen, die man besser machen könnte.
ich werde z.b meinen garmin geko gegen einen garmin edge 205 austauschen, da der speicher des edge tracks von bis zu 3.000 punkten zulässt, was für einen AC einfach besser, ist als die mageren 500 des geko.
ausserdem hat sich wiedermal bestätigt, dass der racing ralph einfach genial ist 

liebe grüsse aus münchen


----------



## Sattelkatz (12. Juli 2006)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur geschafften Alpen Überquerung! 

Ich beneide dich sehr, wenn es klappt möchte ich dieses Jahr auch noch rüber! Da ist deine Auflistung schon hilfreich!

so von der Kleidung her habe ich schon alles, was mir noch fehlt ist ein Rucksack! Kannst du mir einen Tipp geben insachen Hersteller und Modell?

Vielen Dank und und nochmal tolle Leistung!

Gruß 

Basti


----------



## Elmar Neßler (12. Juli 2006)

Sattelkatz schrieb:
			
		

> so von der Kleidung her habe ich schon alles, was mir noch fehlt ist ein Rucksack! Kannst du mir einen Tipp geben insachen Hersteller und Modell?



deuter trans alpine 30

seit gut 4 jahren im dauereinsatz für alpencross, sonstige mehrtagestouren per bike, bergsteigen, klettern, skitour und auch im alltag.

von vaude gibt's auch noch einen ähnlichen rucksack, aber der deuter ist für mich einfach top!

ciao,
elmar


----------



## Sattelkatz (12. Juli 2006)

Danke für den Tipp, werde mich mal schlau machen! Vielen Dank


----------



## Skywalker99 (12. Juli 2006)

Sattelkatz schrieb:
			
		

> so von der Kleidung her habe ich schon alles, was mir noch fehlt ist ein Rucksack! Kannst du mir einen Tipp geben insachen Hersteller und Modell?
> 
> Vielen Dank und und nochmal tolle Leistung!
> 
> ...



Ich kann mich Elmar nur anschließen. 
Deuter oder Vaude sind beide zu empfehlen. Hauptsache das mindestens 28 Liter "GUT" reinpassen. 

Viel Erfolg 

*Zu meiner Packliste gehörten noch:*

Eine lange Unterhose (zum Schlafen)
Und noch einpaar Kabelbinder, Klebeband und 2-3 Plastiktüten!


----------



## Stefan_SIT (12. Juli 2006)

Mit welchem Veranstalter warst du unterwegs?


----------



## John Oswald (14. Juli 2006)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Mit welchem Veranstalter warst du unterwegs?



hi stefan,

guckst du:
http://www.trans-atlas.de/

lg aus münchen


----------



## Stefan_SIT (14. Juli 2006)

Alles klar. Hatte ich übersehen ... 

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## on any sunday (14. Juli 2006)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Alles klar. Hatte ich übersehen ...
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan



Sicher altersbedingte Sehschwäche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_SIT (14. Juli 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Sicher altersbedingte Sehschwäche.


Betriebsblindheit


----------



## Astaroth (14. Juli 2006)

Servus,
ich starte meinen ersten AlpenX am 22.7.2006   und freu mich schon riesig darauf. 

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## Ronja (14. Juli 2006)

@skywalker- wie meinst Du das mit den Schläuchen die nicht unter Tubelessreifen passen?  Am Ventil? Gruß Ronja


----------



## Skywalker99 (14. Juli 2006)

Ronja schrieb:
			
		

> @skywalker- wie meinst Du das mit den Schläuchen die nicht unter Tubelessreifen passen?  Am Ventil? Gruß Ronja



Hatte ausversehen ein Französisches (das Passt) und noch ein Autoventiel (zu Dick für Tubeless Felgen) dabei gehabt. 

Naja, Dirk hat mir dann seinen Reserve Schlauch VERKAUFT  

mfg


----------



## Bond007 (15. Juli 2006)

*@Skywalker99:* WOW, das muß ja ein astreines Erlebnis gewesen sein,
was Du da gnossen hast - vielen Dank für die vielen Info´s, sie sind sehr nützlich, da wir im nächsten Jahr auch einen _Alpencross_ bezwingen wollen!


----------



## John Oswald (18. Juli 2006)

hi james,

du bist aus unterhaching? wenn du lust hast, können wir am donnerstag eine kleine runde auf den isar-trails drehen. oder aber du kommst ende august auf den Alpencross mit  

liebe grüsse aus oberhaching


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (18. Juli 2006)

Skywalker99 schrieb:
			
		

> .... Ich würde mal sagen, dass meine Vorbereitung um die 500km auf dem Rad und um die 20 Stunden auf dem Home Trainer, auf dem ich sehr viel Trittfrequenz (also leichterer Gang und schnelleres Treten) trainiert habe und auch zeitweise im Stehen gefahren bin...


Das erscheint mir als relativ wenig Training für 8 Etappen und über 11'000 Hm. Wie hast Du Dich denn jeweils abends so gefühlt und wo warst Du leistungsmässig in der Gruppe? Bist Du rückblickend der Meinung, dass dieses Training ausreichend war?


----------



## Bond007 (18. Juli 2006)

John Oswald schrieb:
			
		

> hi james,
> du bist aus unterhaching? wenn du lust hast, können wir am donnerstag eine kleine runde auf den isar-trails drehen. oder aber du kommst ende august auf den Alpencross mit  liebe grüsse aus oberhaching



  ...jep, bin a U´hachinger! Können und woll´n würd ich ja liebend
gern, aber *OHNE* Bike is des leider net so der Hit!  
Bei mir wird´s wohl noch bis Ende Juli / Anfang August dauern, bis mein Cube
beim Händler eintreffen wird.   
Ich fahr mit 2 Kumpel´s noch im Sept. für a Woch zum Lago runter - aber im
nächsten Jahr ist der Alpencross zu 95% fix gesichert!  
Isar-Trails - gerne, immer dann möglich!


----------

